# Cant live with em, cant live without em



## tug

Im sitting here feeling the new found sense of loss of my g/f. One the one hand I feel a sense of relief that I can wake up in the morning and not have to worry about how she's interacting with other men (flirting) than on the other I feel the sense of loss that one normally feels after a relationship ends. I wonder what I could have done differently to make the relationship work but in reality I know that I couldnt keep changing and allow her to keep lying to me. I knew that eventually I would have to make a stand and say "you cant hurt me anymore" which is what I have done. 

I'll never understand why someone who is so religious and can be so honest with everyone in their life but cant give me that same respect. I have never been with anyone who says how much they love me and do so much to show how little they actually care when Im not around

I can without a doubt say that she's not sitting on her computer at work missing me, so why Im I sitting here missing her so much after she has done so much to make me feel like I mean nothing?


----------

